Ask HN: Is it possible to become a great programmer and also trust the system? - kevando
======
ratfacemcgee
Alternative title: "How long is too long: trench coats for the office"

------
LarryMade2
Define: "Great Programmer" Define: "The System"

------
stray
That all depends on what the definition of "is" is.

------
krapp
That's an incredibly vague and leading question.

